# Mechanical Tree Jack?



## jokke (Jun 27, 2007)

I don't know if you call this mechanical tree jack, but there I am using it


----------



## Barnie (Jul 3, 2007)

Where did you get it


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Jul 4, 2007)

Jokke do you use your "stalp" allot ??
I mostly use mine for resident treework and near powerlines !!

//Kristoffer


----------



## jokke (Jul 4, 2007)

It is made in Sweden; http://www.stalpen.com/ (english version doesn't seem to work at the moment)

I use it when I have to.  And it's so much quicker to use than ropes and winches. Especially with trees like that spruce.


----------



## Wismer (Jul 4, 2007)

Barnie if you are looking for a tree jack like that, I see you have a Lumbermate. The same company that makes your mill (Norwood) makes a tree jack like that one.

(www.norwoodindustries.com)

Craig


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Jul 5, 2007)

Here is the site of the manufacture of the Timbertool http://www.reipal.se/


----------



## jokke (Jul 5, 2007)

I haven't tried, but I've heard that Reipal made RH-Pusher jams sometimes because of that wire it's using.


----------



## jrparbor04 (Jul 5, 2007)

in this picture i see,,,wouldnt a wedge and a smaller hinge work better and more efficient?


----------



## joesawer (Jul 5, 2007)

Am I the only person who sees this as a very unreliable push method?


----------



## stumpjumper83 (Jul 5, 2007)

*Tree jacks*

I've seen a regular hydraulic jack inserted into the backcut to assist falling before. This was in the woods though not in a residential setting. I've thought about using a bumper jack / handy man jack with a L shapped brace and chain for pushing trees. It seems that a rope seems to help direct them better and has a ton more leverage due to the the height that you put them in at. Just look at the amount of leverage that you gain by having the pull rope at 20' rather than 6'. I should post pics of the 24" yard maple that I pulled over this summer. The tree was a double and both halves were about 24". I lightened up the outside one and topped it at 20 - 25' then fell the rest of the outside tree. Inside tree I roped at 30 -35' attached the rope to a big telehandler I had rented. Cut my notch, and pulled/wedged the second tree over. I dont thing that the little jack pictured in the pic would have had enough guts to pull that tree over. I think that the jack works about as well as a buddy pushing on the backside. I beleive that for constant use it might need to be beefed up. I'll see if I can find some maple pics...

opcorn:


----------



## John Ellison (Jul 5, 2007)

With the angles involved and no really secure attachment, I would not feel comfortable at all.


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Jul 6, 2007)

stumpjumper83 said:


> I've seen a regular hydraulic jack inserted into the backcut to assist falling before. This was in the woods though not in a residential setting. I've thought about using a bumper jack / handy man jack with a L shapped brace and chain for pushing trees. It seems that a rope seems to help direct them better and has a ton more leverage due to the the height that you put them in at. Just look at the amount of leverage that you gain by having the pull rope at 20' rather than 6'. I should post pics of the 24" yard maple that I pulled over this summer. The tree was a double and both halves were about 24". I lightened up the outside one and topped it at 20 - 25' then fell the rest of the outside tree. Inside tree I roped at 30 -35' attached the rope to a big telehandler I had rented. Cut my notch, and pulled/wedged the second tree over. I dont thing that the little jack pictured in the pic would have had enough guts to pull that tree over. I think that the jack works about as well as a buddy pushing on the backside. I beleive that for constant use it might need to be beefed up. I'll see if I can find some maple pics...
> 
> opcorn:



The Jack that Jokke shows can puch about 2,6 tons I find it hard for a person to give a push that powerful, that said of course it has it's limits the maple tree you talk about would be one sure, a rope and maybe a rope puller would be a better choice for the job ,,,, It is as always the right tool for the right job


----------



## jokke (Jul 6, 2007)

> in this picture i see,,,wouldnt a wedge and a smaller hinge work better and more efficient?



maybe if it woudn't have been so windy day. (and if I didn't have tree jack)



> Am I the only person who sees this as a very unreliable push method?



Any method of felling trees can be unreliable if you don't know what you're doing



> ...I think that the jack works about as well as a buddy pushing on the backside...



Well, I can't afford to hire Superman... (and his obviously already working for you)


----------



## jrparbor04 (Jul 6, 2007)

ok,,,so i guess you are saying this little jack is better than using a rope and a wedge,,,hmmmm,,,interesting,,,and dont forget about a better hinge,,,that helps the felling process easier and safer


----------



## joesawer (Jul 6, 2007)

jokke said:


> maybe if it woudn't have been so windy day. (and if I didn't have tree jack)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do not mean anything personal towards you or the "jack". I can see that it will push, I did not realize that it could push 2.6 tons. Will the foot print support that much, will the wood fiber hold 2.6 tons at that angle? What are the chances of it kicking out?


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Jul 7, 2007)

A rope/winch is safer and gives more leverage, but the teejack is a handy tool to have in the box


----------



## jokke (Jul 7, 2007)

> ok,,,so i guess you are saying this little jack is better than using a rope and a wedge,,,hmmmm,,,interesting,,,and dont forget about a better hinge,,,that helps the felling process easier and safer



I'd say your *guess* is interesting. Rope (with puller) is almost every time as good or better than that "little jack", but in many cases the jack is very much quicker. I'm not sure what you mean with "better hinge", but if you think smaller hinge would be safer..? that's just weird



> I do not mean anything personal towards you or the "jack". I can see that it will push, I did not realize that it could push 2.6 tons. Will the foot print support that much, will the wood fiber hold 2.6 tons at that angle? What are the chances of it kicking out?



With my thin arms you can see in that picture... I'd say it could push maybe 1.3 tons, but it's still more than my buddies can push. The jack is CE-approved. That's all I know about it's reliability. And it has worked better than I would have believed before trying.


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Jul 7, 2007)

The treejack has been in use at the tele company's here in sweden since it was introduced on the market since 1972, max lift capacity is 2,9ton I have used a stalp from late 70th and it had been in production use so it did' not look nice but it did function as it was supposed to.

There is a guy in the milling forum that use a Reipal Treejack for his felling it has not the capacity of the Stalp Treejack but it is a good tool non the less !!
And he seems very happy with it !!!

I just bought this Rope puller as a compliment of the Treejack !!
I'm really looking forward of testing it


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Jul 7, 2007)

Link to the thread with Sawyer Rob who use a treejack 

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=49507d.php?t=49507


----------



## jrparbor04 (Jul 7, 2007)

takes the same amount of time to set a rope with a puller and use a wedge that it would to set this little jack up,,,on the hinge thing,,,that hinge looks way to big for the size of the tree,,,i would use no more than two inch hinge on a diameter tree of that size,,,,


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Jul 7, 2007)

jrparbor04 said:


> takes the same amount of time to set a rope with a puller and use a wedge that it would to set this little jack up,,,on the hinge thing,,,that hinge looks way to big for the size of the tree,,,i would use no more than two inch hinge on a diameter tree of that size,,,,



dang ,,, you must be quick with a rope and puller


----------



## jrparbor04 (Jul 7, 2007)

less than five minutes to set the rope,,,,cut the face and get ready to drop it down with a wedge


----------



## jokke (Jul 8, 2007)

> takes the same amount of time to set a rope with a puller and use a wedge that it would to set this little jack up,,,on the hinge thing,,,that hinge looks way to big for the size of the tree,,,i would use no more than two inch hinge on a diameter tree of that size,,,,





> less than five minutes to set the rope,,,,cut the face and get ready to drop it down with a wedge




It takes less than 20 seconds to set up "this little jack". I guess you haven't tried. I'm sure that with your rope set up in "less than five minutes" you really should make that hinge smaller. With that "little jack" it's not a problem. Also you might want to shut down the wind. (and maybe remove the house and photographer from leaning direction)


----------



## jrparbor04 (Jul 8, 2007)

easy there jokke,,,im not trying to attack your methods,,,i just dont see in my opinion how that is effective,,,the bottom line is,,,,get the tree down to the ground the most safest and effective way possible


----------



## joesawer (Jul 8, 2007)

SWE#Kipp;709822
I just bought this Rope puller as a compliment of the Treejack !!
I'm really looking forward of testing it :)
[IMG said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=53842&stc=1&d=1183807407[/IMG]



I love the rope puller.


----------



## John Ellison (Jul 8, 2007)

Maasdam is a good outfit too. Call them and for five bucks they will ship a repair kit that has replacement pins, springs and what not.


----------



## skralle (Jul 10, 2007)

*stalp*

i haven't used the stalp but the company i usesto wor for was crasy abaut the rh-pusher and i think it's a peace of ???? ,
it's heavy to cary arownd and it's a back barking to use and alot of the time you need a rope any way.
you can get a rope up a tree just as fast if you count the time to get it from the car to the tree. 

whit a trow bag you could easily get the rope up 15 meters so that ten time the leverage to what you get that jack so then you your down in 250 kilos of force to make the same effect,
and then you tie the end of the rope in a tree and pull the rope halfway then you get aouter the tomes levearge ten your down to 25kg,
save your back and use a rope instead


----------



## treebogan (Jul 20, 2007)

*heavy p.o.s*

I had one,carted it all around for ages,must weigh as much as 200 polymer wedges and a 200 meters of rope.One day we were working by the sea and oops!
It didn't float.


----------



## deercatcher (Jul 30, 2007)

*cheater jack*

I stumbled onto this a couple of days ago...
http://cheaterjack.com/


----------



## clearance (Jul 30, 2007)

jokke said:


> I don't know if you call this mechanical tree jack, but there I am using it



The holding wood is too much, the backcut is too high. Looks to me like it would have been better placed against the concrete step, the angle is too sharp.But, whatever works for you.


----------

